# Chestnuts roasting on an open fire - well smoking anyway



## wade (Dec 21, 2014)

I recently heard a chef friend of mine raving about smoked chestnuts. Hes uses them to accentuate certain dishes. So today I gave them a try.

Slit half way through with a sharp knife across the middle. rinsed in water to add moisture. Covered and microwaved for 2 minutes. After that, when you peel back the shell the bitter membrane comes of with it. Cold smoked with hickory for 2 hours....

WOW! Truly amazing. I will be buying another batch tomorrow to smoke and freeze for future use.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 22, 2014)

Wade That sounds tasty.

Happy smoken.

David

PS


----------



## wade (Dec 22, 2014)

If you want I can post a picture of a smoked chestnut. Its not very exciting though. It looks just like a peeled chestnut... you can't even see any difference to one that has not been smoked.

Now, if it was possible to upload "taste" attachments then that WOULD be worthwhile - LOL


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 22, 2014)

i would like to see one opened up to see if any smoke had penetrated through since you did cut them across the middle.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2014)

That sounds awesome!! Chestnuts are (or used to be) such a huge part of Christmas, I can only imagine how smoling them would up the flavor ante in anything you make with them. Smoked chestnut stuffing in a smoked goose.....


----------



## wade (Dec 22, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Wade That sounds tasty.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> ...


David - just for you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Chestnut 1.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## wade (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi BigTrain and MD

That batch has now been used up as part of the Christmas preparations however my wife brought home another big bag of them today. I will get these smoked on Wednesday and post some photos. I may try a couple of different woods too to see which works best.


----------



## wade (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry guys, it was a little hectic Christmas Eve and I have only just got round to smoking the next batch of chestnuts.



Mdboatbum said:


> That sounds awesome!! Chestnuts are (or used to be) such a huge part of Christmas, I can only imagine how smoling them would up the flavor ante in anything you make with them. Smoked chestnut stuffing in a smoked goose.....



Hi Mdboatbum. I used the last batch as both an ingredient and a topping for our Christmas stuffing. The flavour was incredible and several of our guests have now asked me to smoke some for them.

Anyway, back to the method...

Buy the largest chestnuts that you can find as they will be the easiest to peel













Chestnuts 1.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 26, 2014






Slit them horizontally accross the middle, cutting about half way through. If you cut deeper that is not a problem.













Chestnuts 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 26, 2014






Bake in the oven for approximately 20 minutes at ~200 C (~400 F). You want them to be cooked but also still firm.













Chestnuts 3.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 26, 2014






Peel, ensuring that you remove both the shell and the internal bitter membrane that covers the chestnut.

Place on a wire rack or in a tray that will allow the smoke good contact with the chestnuts.













Chestnuts 4.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 26, 2014






These were smoked with hickory for 3 hours. I also had a pan of Dead Sea salt smoking at the same time.













Chestnuts 5.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 26, 2014






When finished these tasted very similar to my previous batch. A deep smokey, sweet nutty flavour.,


BigTrain74 said:


> i would like to see one opened up to see if any smoke had penetrated through since you did cut them across the middle.


Hi BigTrain - I cut several of the pieces in half after the smoke and there was no visible sign of any smoke penetration.


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cheers for that Wade, excellent !


----------

